# water tower or spout



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Iam trying to find a water tower model that looks like a spout that is coming out of the ground. Sorry i cannot give a better description i seen one on ebay a few days ago but did not bib on it. The water pipe comes out of the ground  goes straight up makes a 90 degree bend then the spout extends to the track where it would empty into the train. Hope this makes sense/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know what you are looking for. One of these!







*





















*


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

They're usually called water columns.  Not to sure of the available G scale models, but MTH makes a nice O scale one and a few have used it for G scale since it's on the big side for O scale...or so I've heard.

MTH Water Column


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks tons for the reply. Yes this is what iam looking for.  Now  i know what to call them and a starting point where to look/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

The MTH column is a bit short, but It's pretty easy to make it taller.   I removed the original column and substituted a longer piece..


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what i like about posting here. I looked at the mth but they looked too small never thought of making it taller GREAT IDEA. Now could you tell me how or what you used to make it taller. THANKS again/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Check this site. The column is a little pricey at around $500, but the castings are beautiful! AND everything works and is moveable.

http://www.tracksidedetails.com/watertower


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
The original column is a 5/16" OD copper tube.   I bought a 5/16" aluminum rod from Hobbylinc to replace it.   I think I took it apart with pliers - the tube is a press fit into the base.   I did cut the top off and glued it back on my new rod.   Painted black, it fits right in.     It's been outside all winter and doesn't seem any worse for wear.    Everything works on this too, it's just not as fancy. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Edit:   Good grief.   That took 25 minutes to post....


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce thanks for the information. I went to the mth site and looked up the water columnn part number also looked up the dealers of mth products and four of them will be at the eclsts this fri so i will call them and see if any of them have the item in stock and if they do if they will bring it to the show fri. So we may have one this weekend. Big thanks to all for your help and maybe even see you at the show.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

pola makes one...... plastic, saw one on ebay a few days ago


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean that must be the one i saw but could not find it again. Will look at pola site thanks.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
  Sorry that this isn't a little closer picture, but you are able to see the water tower spout that Bob Weltyk (Weltyks Whistles) made for his layout.  Bob's is functional also.  He has distilled water stored below the track and uses a 12V boat bilge pump (I believe), hooked up to a doorbell button to activate the pump.  Since we run live steamers, this really does come in handy.










Found another picture of the tower in use filling Bob's Dyalight.  This shows much more detail.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok i found one dealer that has the pola water crane. There probably is more but nicholas smith trains was the only one that i found. I will give them a call mon and see if they have it in stock and if they can bring it with them to the eclsts fri. will let you know the out come/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------

